# Easier to empty cyclone collector/separator diy



## Ararita (Nov 3, 2020)

I found this on pinterest, I don't like plastic buckets this one uses metal ones and a locking ring. It is much easier to take apart and empty than plastic buckets. Seemed to be a genius idea so I wanted to share it. It's the one I'm building. It is in Japanese, but google translate does a great job on it.

(removed Japanese link)


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum.
please show us some photos of the progress you are making in this project.

.


----------

